# Grauer Vorhang ?!



## Hightower (17. September 2001)

Hy Ihr Gfx-Zauberer,

will für meine Startseite in Photoshop ein Bild erstellen und zwar soll über ein Foto eine Art grauer Schleier gelegt werden, so dass man das darunterliegende Foto nur noch schemenhaft erkennen kann.Allerdings soll um das Foto  herum ein Rand von ca. 30px nicht von dem Effekt beeinflusst werden.
Ähnliches sieht man oft automatisiert in Flashseiten.

Wer kann mir helfen, danke schon im vorraus. 

So ungefähr siehts in Flash aus:
töpferei


----------



## Patrick Kamin (17. September 2001)

*-*

Moin Hightower!
Ich würde ne neue Ebene erstellen und dann ne Markierung machen, die so groß sein soll, wie der Vorhang zum Schluß. Dann füllst du die Markierung mit einem Grau, dass die gefällt und änderst dann einfach die Deckkraft, dieser Ebene. Dann solltest du diesen Effekt haben


----------



## Hightower (18. September 2001)

*Antwort*

Hi,

tja, was soll ich sagen, hätte man auch alleine drauf kommen können. Dir auf jeden Fall vielen Dank, klappt genauso wie ich das wollte.


----------

